# Bilge pump switch replacement



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’m slowly re-wiring my boat and have plans for a major one this fall, but my bilge switch went out, the float works but not the switch. On my boat the switches have to have a 1/2” neck in order to fit through the console. My mechanic couldn’t find one so I went searching and found it on tinyboatnation.com. I’ve bought wire from them but not switches
When I stripped the existing wires they looked good so I put a new open end connectors on and shrink wrapped everything
Here’s what I took out, probably from “97 when the boat was built


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d replace the whole unit and be done


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d replace the whole unit and be done


I’m still trying to decide if I want to keep it original or put a new switch panel in


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would also add another pump, this one without the float.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> I would also add another pump, this one without the float.


The pump has a float and works but the manual switch is the one I replaced. I might put another in when I rewire this fall.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The switch you're showing looks just like the Cole Hersee switches on my old skiff... They provide good basic long lasting service but nothing is forever. Any well stocked marine hardware store should have them -mine is a three position switch with "off" the center position, up position, the side that employs the float switch and down the side that directly powers the pump (your "manual" switch...). Hope this helps - most new pumps and float switches come with a simple wiring diagram on how to set it up. By they way - it's entirely possible that the switch is okay -but that somewhere between the switch and the pump you've got a bad connection (and I'd look for that first...).

If you want to keep that original switch panel, replacing the switch with a new one from Cole-Hersee is the way to go in my opinion...They're good quality, if a bit old fashioned...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The switch you're showing looks just like the Cole Hersee switches on my old skiff... They provide good basic long lasting service but nothing is forever. Any well stocked marine hardware store should have them -mine is a three position switch with "off" the center position, up position, the side that employs the float switch and down the side that directly powers the pump (your "manual" switch...). Hope this helps - most new pumps and float switches come with a simple wiring diagram on how to set it up. By they way - it's entirely possible that the switch is okay -but that somewhere between the switch and the pump you've got a bad connection (and I'd look for that first...).
> 
> If you want to keep that original switch panel, replacing the switch with a new one from Cole-Hersee is the way to go in my opinion...They're good quality, if a bit old fashioned...


Thanks Bob I connected the new switch because all the wire seemed fine. After connecting flip the switch and the bilge pump came on
ill Look up Cole-Hersee switches


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> The pump has a float and works but the manual switch is the one I replaced. I might put another in when I rewire this fall.


Here is my guess - this is the first time you replaced the switch but have replaced the pump several times. 

The floats shit the bed and of course it will fail in a catastrophic situation - without a second pump without the float you may have serious issues. For such a small amount, double the protection (without the float on the second one).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Here is my guess - this is the first time you replaced the switch but have replaced the pump several times.
> 
> The floats shit the bed and of course it will fail in a catastrophic situation - without a second pump without the float you may have serious issues. For such a small amount, double the protection (without the float on the second one).


The pump is not that old and has stayed put through some rough handling. I only have one hole in the hull for my bilge to dump out so if I put another I’ll have to do a “T” in the hose for both to be able to dump out of one hole


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks Bob I connected the new switch because all the wire seemed fine. After connecting flip the switch and the bilge pump came on
> ill Look up Cole-Hersee switches


Well Bob I wish you had contacted me sooner. I need a long neck switch, 15/32 or 1/2”. So I looked on tinyboatnation.com and found one but it cost $19 including shipping. Now I found Cole-Hersee on Amazon and 2 rubber covers for $10


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> The pump is not that old and has stayed put through some rough handling. I only have one hole in the hull for my bilge to dump out so if I put another I’ll have to do a “T” in the hose for both to be able to dump out of one hole


Do it and don't forget check valves or you'll turn it into a recirculating bilge well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Do it and don't forget check valves or you'll turn it into a recirculating bilge well.


Yes I thought about that


----------

